# Update: Lakers lose out on Raja Bell to Utah



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LINK

_Veteran free-agent forward Raja Bell refuted an Internet story that reported the 33-year-old rejected a contract offer by the Lakers.

"I have not expressed any disinterest in joining the Lakers," Bell told ESPNLosAngeles.com in a phone interview Friday. "I have not been extended an offer that I could have rejected. They are one of several teams I am in contact with."

Bell said he has received several phone calls from former nemesis Kobe Bryant recruiting his services for next season.

In a radio interview with ESPNDallas.com's Tim McMahon earlier in the week, Bell ranked his top-three preferred destinations as Florida (the Heat or Magic), New York (Knicks or Nets), or Dallas. Bell played for the Mavericks in 2002-03._

I think it's safe to say that we haven't offered anyone a contract yet because we're waiting until we lock up Fisher. If we get Derek back, we'll use the last $1.7m of the MLE on a swingman. If we lose him, we'll probably look to use that money on a backup PG (Earl Watson?). Hopefully, we get Derek locked up soon so we can move on to adding other guys like Raja.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Bell hasn't ruled out Lakers*

It's interesting to note that while he has received "several phone calls" from Kobe, that there has been no offer.

I am sure Kobe knows the situation.

And I am also sure if Kobe has sent "several phone calls" to Bell, then he must have had about 1,000 phone calls with Fisher.

I really can't see Fisher signing for the league minimum with Miami unless he is really pissed off with Lakers management.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Bell hasn't ruled out Lakers*

He will help keep Wade (or any star guard) under control while Kobe sits up. I'm hoping we can pick him up.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Bell hasn't ruled out Lakers*

I hate Tinker Bell. I thought most Laker fans did to... why do we want this loser on our team? I guess after Laker nation embraced Malone they would welcome in anyone.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Bell hasn't ruled out Lakers*

Why would Bell have ruled out any team?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Bell hasn't ruled out Lakers*



> Sources: Kobe and Raja Bell will meet face-to-face this week in LA as Kobe continues to recruit his old nemesis in free agency. Link soon
> 
> Lakers still have $1.8M left of their MLE and Raja is guy Kobe wants. The longtime rivals have already talked a lot by phone and text


STEIN_LINE_HQ


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Bell hasn't ruled out Lakers*

Bell has look washed up since '08. I don't really understand this? A guard with athleticism is sorely need right now.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Bell hasn't ruled out Lakers*

Wasn't Kobe involved in that whole Ron Artest thing? That worked out pretty well.

I have faith in what Kobe is doing. If he sees value in Bell, then I am all for it.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Bell hasn't ruled out Lakers*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Bell hasn't ruled out Lakers*



> The Los Angeles Lakers have long targeted Raja Bell in free agency, and now one of his biggest boosters within the two-time defending champions – Kobe Bryant – will be working to close a deal with an old, fierce rival, league sources told Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Bell is traveling to Los Angeles later this week for a visit that sources said is expected to include an audience with Bryant. After helping to keep Derek Fisher with a three-year, $10.5 million contract on Monday, the Lakers have one available spot in their rotation that comes down to Bell and Shannon Brown.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AkrSLy.CfpD89pbARMVaXPO8vLYF?slug=ys-freeagentbuzz071310



> The seemingly hard-to-picture prospect of Kobe Bryant and old nemesis Raja Bell playing for the same team remains alive.
> 
> The longtime rivals will sit down for a face-to-face chat Wednesday in Los Angeles to further discuss the feasibility of the Lakers signing Bell in free agency, sources close to the situation said.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=5375672


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*

hmmm....sounds one way or another there is a good chance to say bye bye to Shannon


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Bell hasn't ruled out Lakers*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Bell has look washed up since '08. I don't really understand this? A guard with athleticism is sorely need right now.


I disagree. In 08/09, dude played solid defensively and shot like 43% from deep. He turned himself into a guy you have to honor out on the wing. I think he hit plenty three-pointers that year. He missed just about the whole season last year with that wrist. 

Raja would be a fine pickup. He basically had a year off, so he's fresh, and he's proven he can knockdown the deep ball now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*

I really hope Raja isn't persuaded by the extra $600,000 the Spurs have to offer.

Along with the fact that we're a winning team, Kobe will probably stress that the team needs Raja's shooting and defense, and that there is about 20-25mpg available playing behind him and Ron.

Hopefully we can lock him up because Blake and Bell would be a fantastic use of that MLE.


----------



## CHI-CHI (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*

Man, with Miami "ruled out" from getting Bell, this could be a HUUUGE signing for the Lakers. I really hope Kobe is able to convince him and the Lakers get this done.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*

Hopefully, Raja's fellow countryman, Tim Duncan, isn't able to convince him to go to S.A.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*

Well since the Clippers GM says this is a good signing then **** Raja


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*

might get flamed for saying this, but if it was lebron who got clotheslined... lebron would get the guy banned from entering his state.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*



afobisme said:


> might get flamed for saying this, but if it was lebron who got clotheslined... lebron would get the guy banned from entering his state.


No he wouldn't. He would just get rid of all the tapes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*

Anyone who says, "Raja Bell is washed up," seriously does not know what they are talking about and should do some research. Why is he washed up? Because you haven't heard of him lately?

Do you know why you haven't heard of him lately?

Two years ago, he played half a season with the Suns, then was traded to the Bobcats - you don't hear about guys on the Bobcats. He shot lights-out that entire season.

Last year, he hardly played because of a left wrist injury, and when he did play...he shot lights-out. He has hit 110+ threes in the last 4 full seasons he has played and he went 12/27 in only 6 games last year.

Yeah, thank you. I'll take Raja.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*

raja and kobe talk will happen tomorrow. 570


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Anyone who says, "Raja Bell is washed up," seriously does not know what they are talking about and should do some research. Why is he washed up? Because you haven't heard of him lately?
> 
> Do you know why you haven't heard of him lately?
> 
> ...


He's washed up if you watch games.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*

would just rather go young and cheap and try and develop a young guy. Not against raja bell if he signs fine but I'd just rather pass. I still remember how much of a punk he was during those Suns series.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*

Kobe is the one who got clothes-lined. If he is willing to forgive, who are we to say no?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*



Cap said:


> He's washed up if you watch games.


You mean the games where he nails most of the threes he attempts?

OK, sure.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*

Wonder if they are having lunch as we speak...beautiful weather in LA today, Im sure Raja is enjoying this. Kobe will remind him its 110 degrees in Texas right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*

Marc Stein on ESPN 710 reporting chances of Raja Bell and Kurt Thomas to the Lakers are "high."


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Marc Stein on ESPN 710 reporting chances of Raja Bell and Kurt Thomas to the Lakers are "high."


:baseldance:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*



Damian Necronamous said:


> You mean the games where he nails most of the threes he attempts?
> 
> OK, sure.


Since he doesn't actually do that, no, that's not what I meant.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*



DaRizzle said:


> Wonder if they are having lunch as we speak...beautiful weather in LA today, Im sure Raja is enjoying this. Kobe will remind him its 110 degrees in Texas right now.


Yes today was gorgeous...if they are having lunch outside in Hollywood Bell will sign, LOL.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Marc Stein on ESPN 710 reporting chances of Raja Bell and Kurt Thomas to the Lakers are "high."


If we can get these two guys we may hold some teams under 40. :bsmile:

The defense would be incredible.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*



Ron said:


> If we can get these two guys we may hold some teams under 40. :bsmile:
> 
> The defense would be incredible.


No doubt. I might go into radio silence in hopes that when I turn it on again, it's a done deal. I hate the wait.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*

Marc Stein reporting that Raja will sign with the Jazz. Jazz put a 3 year/$10 million offer on the table before he could meet with kobe.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*

^ Yeah..just learned about it through his tweet. F!

I guess this means we could bring back Brown..Meh..


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*

that is not cool, but he just got 100% raise


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*



Lynx said:


>


It's weird, but he kind of looks like Kobe.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*

oh well.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jesus, Utah is having a terrible off-season.

They have lost Boozer and Korver, and now they overpay for Bell. Wow.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kurt Thomas is still out there...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ron said:


> Kurt Thomas is still out there...


Yeah..

Assuming Brown's re-signing..I am not sure it's gonna work now. I am certain Spurs would want him back. He played good mins with them, both in regular season and playoffs.

Unless he wants to play for peanuts money, Lakers should get him. Mins for Gasol must come down in regular season.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Update: Kobe Working To Close Deal With Raja Bell*

In his last healthy year, Bell was getting blown up by fast guards. He's still effective against offensive players he can wrestle with, but that's what Artest is here for. Brown was the right choice, even if Bell was top priority. We would have he slowest team in the league.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Yup, Bell doesn't have the speed anymore and they need tons of speed and length to go against Wade and LeBron. Brown is at least capable of staying in front of Wade and disrupting his dribble even though he'll still probably get lit up pretty good. Bell doesn't have the quickness to keep up with Wade. Artest is really going to have to come through against LeBron though.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I don't know about Brown. To me, he's a LAST option.

Dude made some terrible decisions in the playoffs, especially the Suns series. His BBIQ hovers around 45.

I think his agent is scrambling because they haven't been getting the offers they expected from other teams. Everyone saw how he did in the playoffs. Fair or not, the playoffs exposed him, whereas he was dynamite in the regular season when Kobe took a few days off.


----------



## brown shay (Jun 9, 2010)

wow utah straight cock blocking the lakers! definitely didn't see that happening a 3 year 10 mil contract for a 34 year old raja bell... i mean bell is still solid in my books but thats a lot of dough for him especially when utah could have had wesley matthews back... i have no idea what the jazz are thinking


----------

